# my 2 seniors relaxing



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful old gold! Great that they are doing so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for your post...made me cry thinking of my 2, Sophie who is 8 and Comet who is unknown because he is a rescue but who looks very similar to Libby.
They are all beautiful and they make our lives so specail. Thanks again! Your dogs are very loved that is very obvious


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

That is a lovely photo of your beautiful doggies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're looking great! Neither acts like a senior, though!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous photo of your precious old gold!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely photo, your sweet sugar faces look great and sooo relaxed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby and Raider*

Love the picture of Libby and Raider-they sure look precious together!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwww what a sweet picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're both beautiful, great to hear they are doing well. 
Great picture, Old Golds are so very special.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

They look so cute and content together. Definitely a couple of senior sweeties!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a lovely photo of the two of them. Makes me want to get down on the floor and cuddle them.


----------

